# Booth advice



## Vicki C (May 3, 2022)

Hi all, I have my first outdoor event this weekend. I received a map of the vendor spaces and I’m on a corner, which could be good, but I am a bit set back from where most of the vendors are. I’m (over) thinking about my setup and would welcome feedback. I will be facing south, so I’m thinking I will set up as in the below. I’m wondering if the tent pole will be a hazard. I was thinking I could split a foam noodle to cover it, but people could still back into it. I have one six foot and two four foot tables. I have some nice tall displays so everything won’t be flat on the tables.
If I didn’t have a corner spot I was going to set up with the two little tables flanking the big table making a U. Maybe I still should?
Awaiting your feedback.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 3, 2022)

BUY MY SOAP!! 

Hard to say.  We always set ours up as an inverted U shape so people do 'come in' to the space rather than having a 'counter' type set up.  Disadvantages of our set up is that it can get full if you have more than three people in the space with us as well (we do leave a couple of corners at the back where we can sit down between customers).  We have sometimes contemplated doing it more the way you have it set up, but I do like the more personal touch of being out talking with my customers rather than behind a counter.

Have you got a floor 'teardrop' sign/banner or something bright that you can hang along the corner as 'decoration' but also to serve as a visual warning that there is a pole there?  Even some long strips of hanging crepe paper might do the trick - they will blow in the wind and make people 'see' your stall from a distance.

Here’s a quick pic of our stall set up:


----------



## Vicki C (May 3, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s a quick pic of our stall set up:
> View attachment 66558


You know, I was thinking about this set up too - but a lot of people on FB say that the U shape intimidates people, they don’t want to go in if they aren’t sure they are going to buy - feels like too much of a commitment. But I wonder if that’s a cultural difference between NZ and US.
The teardrop banner is a great idea - I don’t have one, but I could do the crepe paper.


----------



## cmzaha (May 3, 2022)

Sorry, I am not a huge help other than the fact I used every inch of space I could and even fudged when I could if no one was next to me. I always had my tables at the very front of my booth. This came about early in my selling when I informed during a Cherry Festival in a primary Asian market that many Asians would not enter our booth space without a particular sign up even then some would rather shop from the outside of the booth. We did acquire the sign but not many came inside. We never set up our booth where folks had to enter. Depending on my space I could utilize up to 10 tables by stacking my tables. I always used at least 8 tables at corner booths. I used telescoping tables behind the front tables plus elevation boards on the tables for further elevation. These are pics from back in 2017 but it gives an idea of how I stacked my products. Since I still see crates in the back I was still setting up the side and back tables, since this was one of my corner booths in a market I used to attend.


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

I set up my booth in an L shape. Most people are aware that, if you have a tent, there are poles (legs) involved. I haven't found it to be an issue. When at the end of a row of tents, I like to drape sunflower garlands over the poles at the front of my tent.


----------



## Vicki C (May 4, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> Sorry, I am not a huge help other than the fact I used every inch of space I could and even fudged when I could if no one was next to me. I always had my tables at the very front of my booth. This came about early in my selling when I informed during a Cherry Festival in a primary Asian market that many Asians would not enter our booth space without a particular sign up even then some would rather shop from the outside of the booth. We did acquire the sign but not many came inside. We never set up our booth where folks had to enter. Depending on my space I could utilize up to 10 tables by stacking my tables. I always used at least 8 tables at corner booths. I used telescoping tables behind the front tables plus elevation boards on the tables for further elevation. These are pics from back in 2017 but it gives an idea of how I stacked my products. Since I still see crates in the back I was still setting up the side and back tables, since this was one of my corner booths in a market I used to attend.


This is amazing, I love all the vertical space you created. I’m going to rethink my presentation. I bought one display rack that I just love - I ordered a second one that I hope will get here today. One factor is that my vehicle is a Prius - with the seat folded there is decent space, but not infinite.
So interesting about the cultural differences in hesitancy about entering the booth. When you say “a particular sign” I’m not understanding what you mean- do you mean a sign showing what you made, or with particular text targeting the clientele?



Misschief said:


> I set up my booth in an L shape. Most people are aware that, if you have a tent, there are poles (legs) involved. I haven't found it to be an issue. When at the end of a row of tents, I like to drape sunflower garlands over the poles at the front of my tent.
> 
> View attachment 66568
> View attachment 66569


Ooo I love the garland idea! Stealing. I like the L shape. That would be another option. What is your experience with people coming in or not? With an L maybe it feels like less of a commitment? It does seem cozier.


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> What is your experience with people coming in or not? With an L maybe it feels like less of a commitment? It does seem cozier.



I find it's quite welcoming. Unless someone's standing in the middle of the space, I can comfortably have 2-3 people browsing. Any more than that becomes awkward.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 4, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I find it's quite welcoming. Unless someone's standing in the middle of the space, I can comfortably have 2-3 people browsing. Any more than that becomes awkward.


Do you stand out the front 'with' your customers Misscheif, or stay behind the tables?


----------



## Misschief (May 4, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Do you stand out the front 'with' your customers Misscheif, or stay behind the tables?


Both. Mostly, I'm behind the tables but will be out front as well, depending on how busy the market is.


----------



## Vicki C (May 4, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I set up my booth in an L shape. Most people are aware that, if you have a tent, there are poles (legs) involved. I haven't found it to be an issue. When at the end of a row of tents, I like to drape sunflower garlands over the poles at the front of my tent.
> 
> View attachment 66568
> View attachment 66569


I picked up some half priced garlands today, great tip thanks.


----------



## Vicki C (May 8, 2022)

Here is the setup I went with - it worked really well. I think there were five other soap vendors at this event but amazingly I still sold soap. People who arrived from the left walking down the path kept saying “oh, THIS is where the smell is coming from!” (Nice smell they meant. I think.) It was cold and windy so the tent sides helped keep it warm. The corner lot was perfect. Lots of traffic.
It took me forever to get ready the day before.  I set up my tent and display for practice and with one last minute thing after another I was taking it down with a headlamp at 10:00 pm. Next time will be easier I’m sure.


----------



## Misschief (May 8, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Here is the setup I went with - it worked really well. I think there were five other soap vendors at this event but amazingly I still sold soap. People who arrived from the left walking down the path kept saying “oh, THIS is where the smell is coming from!” (Nice smell they meant. I think.) It was cold and windy so the tent sides helped keep it warm. The corner lot was perfect. Lots of traffic.
> It took me forever to get ready the day before.  I set up my tent and display for practice and with one last minute thing after another I was taking it down with a headlamp at 10:00 pm. Next time will be easier I’m sure.
> View attachment 66693


That looks great!! And it's perfect for a corner!


----------



## Megan (May 16, 2022)

Gorgeous Display!! I am considering those shelves...did you like how they set up? Were they fairly quick to go up?


----------



## Vicki C (May 16, 2022)

Megan said:


> Gorgeous Display!! I am considering those shelves...did you like how they set up? Were they fairly quick to go up?


Yes they are easy to set up and work well - they are quite big. I have the pieces in a big tote except for the sides which don’t fit.  I’ve seen some slightly smaller less expensive ones which look nice too.


----------



## AliOop (May 16, 2022)

I love your set-up! I just watched this video and wonder if you would agree with her points? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHqGjO6HaA


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> This is amazing, I love all the vertical space you created. I’m going to rethink my presentation. I bought one display rack that I just love - I ordered a second one that I hope will get here today. One factor is that my vehicle is a Prius - with the seat folded there is decent space, but not infinite.
> So interesting about the cultural differences in hesitancy about entering the booth. When you say “a particular sign” I’m not understanding what you mean- do you mean a sign showing what you made, or with particular text targeting the clientele?


I am glad your market went well for you. Weekly markets are hard work. 

LOL, I could not read the sign. It was written in Asian and was some type of invitation to enter my booth space. My elevations on the tables were just cheap boards of different heights that I made covers for from older table cloths. I have to admit my biggest advantage was that we have a truck and I lived in an area where I did not have to unload my truck. If I did I would have never sold in markets or I would have owned a van.


----------



## TheGecko (May 17, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Here is the setup I went with - it worked really well. I think there were five other soap vendors at this event but amazingly I still sold soap. People who arrived from the left walking down the path kept saying “oh, THIS is where the smell is coming from!” (Nice smell they meant. I think.) It was cold and windy so the tent sides helped keep it warm. The corner lot was perfect. Lots of traffic.
> It took me forever to get ready the day before.  I set up my tent and display for practice and with one last minute thing after another I was taking it down with a headlamp at 10:00 pm. Next time will be easier I’m sure.


That is a lovely set up.  The display racks are very nice.  I have some three-tier expandable racks that I set up on draped boxes.

If I were twenty years younger I would consider markets, but I'm not so it's indoor venues with heat and A/C and running water.


----------



## Vicki C (May 17, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I love your set-up! I just watched this video and wonder if you would agree with her points?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsHqGjO6HaA


Thank you! I can’t get that link that work but would love to see it. Happy for any booth advice.


TheGecko said:


> That is a lovely set up.  The display racks are very nice.  I have some three-tier expandable racks that I set up on draped boxes.
> 
> If I were twenty years younger I would consider markets, but I'm not so it's indoor venues with heat and A/C and running water.


Thanks - and, yes it is hard work! I think I am older than you are  so I figure I’ll do this until it’s not workable. Last Saturday I did another event and it was weirdly hot here - in the 90’s. I did a slightly different setup and made it so people could stand in the shade. I did about half as much business as the weekend before.


----------



## Megan (May 17, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Yes they are easy to set up and work well - they are quite big. I have the pieces in a big tote except for the sides which don’t fit.  I’ve seen some slightly smaller less expensive ones which look nice too.


Nice! Mine are very clunky and don't pack flat (although they do come apart). I told myself I'm sticking with them till next season, but then I'm making a change because lugging them is an enormous pain. There are some laser cut ones I've been seeing as well that look so easy to carry, but I like the look of "real" wood


----------



## maxine289 (May 17, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Here is the setup I went with - it worked really well. I think there were five other soap vendors at this event but amazingly I still sold soap. People who arrived from the left walking down the path kept saying “oh, THIS is where the smell is coming from!” (Nice smell they meant. I think.) It was cold and windy so the tent sides helped keep it warm. The corner lot was perfect. Lots of traffic.
> It took me forever to get ready the day before.  I set up my tent and display for practice and with one last minute thing after another I was taking it down with a headlamp at 10:00 pm. Next time will be easier I’m sure.
> View attachment 66693


Where did you get your wood stands from?  They show off your soap very well.  Easy for people to see straight-on. Are they easy to set up?  The greenery on your poles is a really nice touch.


----------



## TheGecko (May 17, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Thank you! I can’t get that link that work but would love to see it. Happy for any booth advice.
> 
> Thanks - and, yes it is hard work! I think I am older than you are  so I figure I’ll do this until it’s not workable. Last Saturday I did another event and it was weirdly hot here - in the 90’s. I did a slightly different setup and made it so people could stand in the shade. I did about half as much business as the weekend before.


After my first craft fair, I went out and bought a Utility Cart with a Cargo Net. It's great that you can unload at the door, but you still have to haul all your crap inside. I then measured it and my products and then bought appropriate sized plastic boxes to fit and can be used for display, and the cargo net allows to put extra securely on top. Even better, I can use the cart for unloading my car after grocery shopping or if I'm making a big office supply run.

And my preference is for tables out front to make restocking less noticeable.


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> That is a lovely set up.  The display racks are very nice.  I have some three-tier expandable racks that I set up on draped boxes.
> 
> If I were twenty years younger I would consider markets, but I'm not so it's indoor venues with heat and A/C and running water.


LOL, I did outdoor until I was 71, but then again I had my hubby to help!! It makes a huge difference... On my own no way.


----------



## TheGecko (May 17, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> LOL, I did outdoor until I was 71, but then again I had my hubby to help!! It makes a huge difference... On my own no way.


My biggest problem is that I did a LOT of stupid stuff when I was younger that started biting me in the butt after I turned 40, but instead of listening to my body and easing back, I just kept moving forward and did a few more stupid things 'cuz ya know...I'm not "old".

Hubby is a no go as he is disabled.  He can load the groceries out of the cart to the trunk, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Misschief (May 17, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> My biggest problem is that I did a LOT of stupid stuff when I was younger that started biting me in the butt after I turned 40, but instead of listening to my body and easing back, I just kept moving forward and did a few more stupid things 'cuz ya know...I'm not "old".
> 
> Hubby is a no go as he is disabled.  He can load the groceries out of the cart to the trunk, but that's pretty much it.


I'll be 68 this summer; I have my husband to help with the set up and tear down but in between, I'm on my own. I'd love for him to stay and help but he's a true curmudgeon and doesn't like being around a lot of people.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (May 17, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I have my husband to help with the set up and tear down but in between, I'm on my own. I'd love for him to stay and help but he's a true curmudgeon and doesn't like being around a lot of people.


Sounds like you're married to my husband! He helps me as far as loading and unloading, and getting the tables upright and the covers on, then he's outa there.  But I'm sure glad for that much because I couldn't do it otherwise.  
Everything seems to be getting heavier (because it just can't be that I'm getting older!)


----------



## Vicki C (May 17, 2022)

JoyfulSudz said:


> Everything seems to be getting heavier (because it just can't be that I'm getting older!)


Exactly!


maxine289 said:


> Where did you get your wood stands from?  They show off your soap very well.  Easy for people to see straight-on. Are they easy to set up?  The greenery on your poles is a really nice touch.


thank you! I got the greenery idea from @Misschief in this very thread.  I got the wood stands on Etsy, they are made by a guy in Alberta. They were sort of pricey but worth it I hope. They are very simple to set up and come apart well for transport. 5-shelf 24 Tray  Portable Tabletop Display Stand | Etsy


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I'll be 68 this summer; I have my husband to help with the set up and tear down but in between, I'm on my own. I'd love for him to stay and help but he's a true curmudgeon and doesn't like being around a lot of people.


I was so lucky, my hubby loved to sell and was great at it. He also loved talking to people, which is why I had such a large men's clientele. Men can sell to men. My husband always said he could sell an ice cube to an Eskimo and my youngest daughter is the same way. 

My other solution to surviving the markets and competition was not having just one product. My husband made golf art and I sold crochet hats that sold extremely well in certain markets, as did his golf art.


----------



## MelissaG (May 18, 2022)

lol, my husband doesn't come with me and doesn't help me. If he's there, he's always in a bad mood and you can tell he'd rather be doing anything else. Not that he's rude or anything, it's just obvious he doesn't want to be there. He doesn't discourage me at all, and is very supportive, he just would rather be home in bed. Last time he wore his hoodie and sunglasses the whole time and I had a customer ask me if he was alive. I don't think I'm going to ask him anymore. I know he isn't interested, I just wanted to hang out with him. If I need help with my tent, I just ask other vendors. It only takes a second. The rest I do myself.


----------



## Vicki C (May 20, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> lol, my husband doesn't come with me and doesn't help me. If he's there, he's always in a bad mood and you can tell he'd rather be doing anything else. Not that he's rude or anything, it's just obvious he doesn't want to be there. He doesn't discourage me at all, and is very supportive, he just would rather be home in bed. Last time he wore his hoodie and sunglasses the whole time and I had a customer ask me if he was alive. I don't think I'm going to ask him anymore. I know he isn't interested, I just wanted to hang out with him. If I need help with my tent, I just ask other vendors. It only takes a second. The rest I do myself.


I am not going to ask my spouse to help, unless I make so much $ that he can quit his job. Highly unlikely.


----------



## TheGecko (May 20, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I'll be 68 this summer; I have my husband to help with the set up and tear down but in between, I'm on my own. I'd love for him to stay and help but he's a true curmudgeon and doesn't like being around a lot of people.


I'll be 61 in the Fall.  Hubby is very, very supportive of my soap making.  He put together my soaping cart (aka rolling kitchen island), he bought and installed the shelf about it.  He bought and installed both of the shelving units in the garage (he bought the second one because I lost the first to our Covid pantry).  He bought me restaurant grade 'curing' trays.  He reminds me every Palm Sunday to order Palm Oil.  I know if I did markets and he could, he would be my 'roadie"...and then he would leave, and then come back at the end of the day.  He greatly enjoys the fruits of my labors and he found the process of soap making interesting, but that is as far as it goes.  And having participated in some of his stuff...I would be fine with that.


----------



## Misschief (May 20, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I'll be 61 in the Fall.  Hubby is very, very supportive of my soap making.  He put together my soaping cart (aka rolling kitchen island), he bought and installed the shelf about it.  He bought and installed both of the shelving units in the garage (he bought the second one because I lost the first to our Covid pantry).  He bought me restaurant grade 'curing' trays.  He reminds me every Palm Sunday to order Palm Oil.  I know if I did markets and he could, he would be my 'roadie"...and then he would leave, and then come back at the end of the day.  He greatly enjoys the fruits of my labors and he found the process of soap making interesting, but that is as far as it goes.  And having participated in some of his stuff...I would be fine with that.


He sounds amazing! Don't get me wrong; my husband is (now) very supportive of my soap making passion. At first, he indulged me but he's becoming more and more appreciative of what I'm doing and creating. And that makes me happy.


----------



## TheGecko (May 21, 2022)

Misschief said:


> He sounds amazing! Don't get me wrong; my husband is (now) very supportive of my soap making passion. At first, he indulged me but he's becoming more and more appreciative of what I'm doing and creating. And that makes me happy.


For the most part he is pretty good, but he has his moments.  He has smell sensitivities and they can be a real PITA because they are like soda ash...no rhyme reason.  A FO might bother him one time, but not bother him the next.  He may be perfectly fine with it when he smells it in the bottle, but have a bad reaction once it get poured into soap.  The FOs that I know that really bother him I usually save to make when he goes to his friend's house a couple of times a month.  I used to have a good five hour window to make soap and air out the house, but now that daughter is working weekends, I have to take him and pick him up and so that time has been cut in half.  But once the soap is cut and on the curing racks, he doesn't seem to have problems.


----------



## cmzaha (May 22, 2022)

This is the reason I would be in front of mine many times just casually tinkering around looking like I was tidying up my display. I would also let my tables not look pristine, and I forgot to mention that. People passing by do not know if it is a customer looking at products or the owner when you are in the front of the booth with your back turned.


----------



## Daisy (May 23, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> This is the reason I would be in front of mine many times just casually tinkering around looking like I was tidying up my display. I would also let my tables not look pristine, and I forgot to mention that. People passing by do not know if it is a customer looking at products or the owner when you are in the front of the booth with your back turned.


To add to this, people don't want to disturb you if you're just seating in a corner. You need to look inviting and ready to sell.


----------



## MelissaG (May 23, 2022)

And to add to this... it's your business. Stand if you want to stand, sit if you want to sit, and don't let people pressure you into doing things the way they think things should be done. You started your business so that it was yours and YOU could call the shots. All of it is your choice. From packaging and labeling to the clothes you wear to how your tables and signs are designed, and even how you greet your customers. And other people have no idea why you do the things you do. You are in a booth, not a store at the mall. And you run everything, not just talking to the customers.


----------



## cerelife (May 24, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> And to add to this... it's your business. Stand if you want to stand, sit if you want to sit, and don't let people pressure you into doing things the way they think things should be done. You started your business so that it was yours and YOU could call the shots. All of it is your choice. From packaging and labeling to the clothes you wear to how your tables and signs are designed, and even how you greet your customers. And other people have no idea why you do the things you do. You are in a booth, not a store at the mall. And you run everything, not just talking to the customers.


I've honestly never felt pressured to do anything a certain way, and of course it's completely up to you how you present yourself and run your business.
I took my cue from how I preferred to be treated as a customer at markets and festivals. I don't like being 'hovered over' by the seller telling me how great their product is and suggesting this and that when I haven't asked for their help. Nor do I like being ignored and feeling like I'm bothering the seller if I have a question. 
So sure - do things however you want, as long as you're making sales and getting repeat customers.


----------



## Vicki C (Jun 6, 2022)

Now that I have done a few markets I am finding a comfort level with customers. If they seem shy but interested I just say “come on over, check them out, you don’t have to buy anything” or, if they start smelling soap “you have to smell them all so the other ones don’t feel bad.” It has been really fun. I’m behind the table mostly, but I stand when people are there.


----------



## Raycreations33 (Jul 4, 2022)

Vicki C said:


> Now that I have done a few markets I am finding a comfort level with customers. If they seem shy but interested I just say “come on over, check them out, you don’t have to buy anything” or, if they start smelling soap “you have to smell them all so the other ones don’t feel bad.” It has been really fun. I’m behind the table mostly, but I stand when people are there.


“You have to smell them all so the rest don’t feel bad” is a gem. That would surely intrigue me & make me feel comfortable as a customer!


----------



## lucycat (Jul 4, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> And to add to this... it's your business. Stand if you want to stand, sit if you want to sit, and don't let people pressure you into doing things the way they think things should be done. You started your business so that it was yours and YOU could call the shots. All of it is your choice. From packaging and labeling to the clothes you wear to how your tables and signs are designed, and even how you greet your customers. And other people have no idea why you do the things you do. You are in a booth, not a store at the mall. And you run everything, not just talking to the customers.


I get so tired of hearing complaints of poor sales at fairs when I have seen those vendors sitting all day, visiting with a friend or talking on the phone.  Yes, it is your business and you can do what you would like.  However, if your sales aren't what you want them to be then you have to look at your own sales practices. That can be as important as the product you sell.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 4, 2022)

lucycat said:


> I get so tired of hearing complaints of poor sales at fairs when I have seen those vendors sitting all day, visiting with a friend or talking on the phone.  Yes, it is your business and you can do what you would like.  However, if your sales aren't what you want them to be then you have to look at your own sales practices. That can be as important as the product you sell.


Or playing games with their phones or reading a book.  I always feel as if I am 'intruding' so I will by-pass those booths/tables.  But I'm also a little leery of folks who are just sitting there doing nothing.  No "hello/welcome", no "How are you?/Are you looking for anything in particular or just browsing?"...again, it's like I'm intruding on them.  I'm the same whether it's a craft fair, farmer's market, flea market or garage sale.

However, when I see someone doing something 'crafty'...it makes me want to take a closer look, even if the craft has nothing to do with what they are selling.  I can't exactly make soap, so I take my knitting with me...either a wash cloth in a pastel soft cotton on circular needles, or a two color scrubby on a circular loom.  Keeps me busy without requiring my full attention, can be easily set down and works as an additional conversation starter.  

I had a sign on my Lotion Bar samples that said "Please pick me up."  This was of course, pre-Covid.  This time I will be using deodorant containers for my samples and a package of unscented wipes to clean off the tops.


----------



## MelissaG (Jul 4, 2022)

lucycat said:


> I get so tired of hearing complaints of poor sales at fairs when I have seen those vendors sitting all day, visiting with a friend or talking on the phone.  Yes, it is your business and you can do what you would like.  However, if your sales aren't what you want them to be then you have to look at your own sales practices. That can be as important as the product you sell.


But it isn't your business. Either way.


----------



## KimR (Jul 6, 2022)

The deodorant containers are a great idea!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 6, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> Or playing games with their phones or reading a book.  I always feel as if I am 'intruding' so I will by-pass those booths/tables.  But I'm also a little leery of folks who are just sitting there doing nothing.  No "hello/welcome", no "How are you?/Are you looking for anything in particular or just browsing?"...again, it's like I'm intruding on them.  I'm the same whether it's a craft fair, farmer's market, flea market or garage sale.
> 
> However, when I see someone doing something 'crafty'...it makes me want to take a closer look, even if the craft has nothing to do with what they are selling.  I can't exactly make soap, so I take my knitting with me...either a wash cloth in a pastel soft cotton on circular needles, or a two color scrubby on a circular loom.  Keeps me busy without requiring my full attention, can be easily set down and works as an additional conversation starter.
> 
> I had a sign on my Lotion Bar samples that said "Please pick me up."  This was of course, pre-Covid.  This time I will be using deodorant containers for my samples and a package of unscented wipes to clean off the tops.


I also sold crochet hats and shawls so I was always working on a hat on a tall chair directly behind my booth. I could set it down when someone came to my booth. Folks would tend to be curious, "what I was working on now", so the conversation would start. I never Not set down what I was working on even with my husband there to talk to the customer, who was always standing behind one of the tables. We had tall director type chairs that elevated us behind our tall elevated tables. People at craft and open markets tend to be curious people.

While it is your own business it does at times help to take hints from sellers that have years of success at markets. I was a vendor at many markets for approx 10 yrs before retiring up to 5 markets per week. Was I successful yes, did I have bad markets at times yes, it happens, when attending markets there are always ups and downs and when working with a regular market manager sometimes you just have to do some of their slow markets to gain preferable spaces in their top markets. In other words, you play the game. At my main uber busy Friday market, I had a corner center street space at the beginning of the farmer section for several years, which took me a few years to worm my way into, by getting on the good side of the manager and owner. This market had up to 10 soap sellers, guess who outsold and outlasted all the others.


----------



## maxine289 (Jul 7, 2022)

I use cardboard risers from Gershel Bros.   New and Used Store Fixtures | Gershel Brothers   They are light weight, easy to transport, assemble and store.  They are also pretty sturdy and economical.  I was concerned that being cardboard, they would not hold up, but i've had no problems with them and another vendor I know says she's had hers for quite a long time.  She does not cover hers, but I drape mine with a tablecloth.  I used them to display my candles, which are quite heavy. In this picture I have three of then together covered in a red tablecloth.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 7, 2022)

@maxine289 those look wonderful. I’d order them right now, but my husband mentioned that he was making a surprise for me while I am gone, and it is probably a set of collapsible wood risers. Gonna bookmark your post in case I’m wrong.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 7, 2022)

maxine289 said:


> I use cardboard risers from Gershel Bros.   New and Used Store Fixtures | Gershel Brothers   They are light weight, easy to transport, assemble and store.  They are also pretty sturdy and economical.  I was concerned that being cardboard, they would not hold up, but i've had no problems with them and another vendor I know says she's had hers for quite a long time.  She does not cover hers, but I drape mine with a tablecloth.  I used them to display my candles, which are quite heavy. In this picture I have three of then together covered in a red tablecloth.


Wish I had known about this before I bought mine.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Jul 7, 2022)

@maxine289  Those look terrific and at a decent price too!  Do you take them apart and re-assemble them for every market?


----------



## Vicki C (Jul 29, 2022)

Raycreations33 said:


> “You have to smell them all so the rest don’t feel bad” is a gem. That would surely intrigue me & make me feel comfortable as a customer!


Thanks! People also ask “Which soap is your favorite?” and I tell them that’s like asking which of my children is my favorite.


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 19, 2022)

Reviving this thread as my outdoor markets are winding down. This Saturday will be my 50th market! Yowza. Here are a few things I have learned.
- I think booth set up might depend in part on where you live - my experience is that in my markets people like the separation between customer and vendor. They want to shop from outside. A few times I created a U shape to protect my goods from the sun but it was harder to draw people in. I am in New England. I’d be curious to hear more about other regions - your feedback in this thread about booth setup was so interesting to me.
- People appreciate low pressure chat. I sometimes offer a compliment - “I love that t shirt” or “your colors match my booth you should come work for me” or really anything. But I don’t try to get people to look if they aren’t into it.
- Selling soap is a sensory, emotional experience. People love smelling it. I can tell when someone has a favorite because they will smell, look, smell, look, and maybe put it back, but come back to it. They are so funny and predictable.
- Everybody is different and likes different things. I can have a market where I sell equal numbers of every single soap. My wood soap with pine tar bark is unusual and many people make a face when they smell it, but I had one young girl say “Ooo this smells like Christmas morning when you are opening presents and you have a fire in the fireplace!” So cute.
- When adults tell their kids not to touch I (usually) tell the adult that it is fine with me, that they can’t hurt anything. Sometimes when kids are eating and have sticky hands I stay quiet. Sometimes when kids are disappointed that they can’t get a bath bomb I let them pick out a ribbon. (I have a hanger with ribbons for soap dish/soap combos.) 
- It makes a huge difference if you have a deal for three bars. It motivates people to pick their three favorites.
- When something doesn’t work, pivot and try something else. I was trying to sell little bags of three mini bars - each bag had a theme (fall, fruity, woodsy, lavender, minty) but they were not a hit. When I made a little case that held 16 different varieties and sold them by threes, people went nuts for them. This is a new staple feature at my booth.
Thats it for now! Long post. Would love to hear other market anecdotes and experiences.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2022)

I agree with all your assessments other than telling the parents it is okay for the kids to touch if they have told their kids not to touch. In those situations, I would hand the parent a soap that I knew most kids liked and say they can share it. Sticky fingers no problem, soap washes off. Or I would give them the sample slice as I always had extra smell samples. Happy kiddo happy moms/dads and many times a sale. I also had a huge bucket of rubber duckies which I did sell, but if a child was sad, or acting up I would quietly ask if they could pick out a duckie. Sometimes I had a stash of the little bottles of bubbles from Oriental Trading to give to kids with parents' permission. Happy Kids=sales many times or at least they think about you and come back. I played this game for over 10yrs and you learn a lot.

My booths were always set up so they did not enter my booth space because we found this worked best. ref post #4.


----------



## Vicki C (Oct 20, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> I agree with all your assessments other than telling the parents it is okay for the kids to touch if they have told their kids not to touch. In those situations, I would hand the parent a soap that I knew most kids liked and say they can share it. Sticky fingers no problem, soap washes off. Or I would give them the sample slice as I always had extra smell samples. Happy kiddo happy moms/dads and many times a sale. I also had a huge bucket of rubber duckies which I did sell, but if a child was sad, or acting up I would quietly ask if they could pick out a duckie. Sometimes I had a stash of the little bottles of bubbles from Oriental Trading to give to kids with parents' permission. Happy Kids=sales many times or at least they think about you and come back. I played this game for over 10yrs and you learn a lot.
> 
> My booths were always set up so they did not enter my booth space because we found this worked best. ref post #4.


Good ideas - yes your feedback on booth setup helped me a lot.


----------

